# Is this normal?



## daisy7 (Jan 10, 2012)

me and my husband have been together almost 5 years now and well in the past 6 months with work and personal life stressing us out i guess we somehow lost the abilities to love one another like we should the most we would have sex was maybe once a month if that 
Me and my husband have always been open about porn.. I know that hes a man i really dont enjoy watching that stuff but will let him every now and then he usually will ask me if im not at work or running arrons it doesn't bother me i know men are visuals 
well.. i caught my husband talking to this woman on his social networking site i didn't snoop or anything but came home and noticed he was adjusting.. so he confessed and let me see that he had been cybering with someone over in the london part of the world we are of course in america
at first i was a little jealous but.. I went and made a fake account, and we have been talking about every day life and even the fun stuff.. he has no idea that its me but ill be completely honest our sex and love life has improved drastically and we are both totally happy 
other than that there have been no problems.. so is this normal and ok for me to do?:scratchhead:


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

So your H is having an online A with you and doesn't know it And you think it's ok?
So how many other online As is he having?
Do YOU think that's normal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisy7 (Jan 10, 2012)

I dont view it as an affair i mean all of us view things differently no 2 people are the same with that.. yes after i caught him the first time ive viewed his friends list several times and the only women he seems to have on his profile is my fake remenents, along with me and some women in his family.. hes always been open about it so i figured it wasnt right to be mad

he has self esteem issues ive noticed because the more i will tell him what a good man he is or how good looking he is on the fake web page the more smiles and confidence i see.. 
i guess it doesn't bother me because its me doing it but 

is this really considered him having an affair?


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

He for sure is having an affair with the person he thinks he is talking to. He is getting something from that person what he thinks he can't get from you.

Try giving him the same encouragement in person as you are from the fake account.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes he is having an online A because he thinks he is interacting with another woman who is not his wife!
You are playing a dangerous game here!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

"Normal" is subjective. In the sense that many, many people do this - yes, I suppose you can say it is normal... Healthy in terms of a relationship? Almost always NO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisy7 (Jan 10, 2012)

Should I tell him that it has been me all along then? or just go along with it ??? :scratchhead:


----------



## Henri (Jun 30, 2012)

If you want it to stop then perhaps you should just announce that the cyber life is going to stop (online), say nothing in real life and see how it goes with your parntner back in real life?

It seems like a way to end it without facing it. After all it is a fantasy world so why bring it to the real world. Never mention it again to him.


----------

